# Looking for a visual artist/ animator to work with



## ShredmasterD (Jul 17, 2022)

besides Fivrr, any suggestions? I am looking for free lance or agency attached pro level animators/ visual content creators to commission / hire/ collaborate with on multi media projects.


----------

